# Fat Pleco?!?!?!



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright i have 2 plecos. Ones really active and friendly and it has a needlepoint sized hole thru the dorsal fin. The other one is less active and very timid. The timid one we didnt see for about 2 weeks which we thought was ok being a pleco, but my goodness its emerged fat. So fat that its almost unbelieveable and its a bit funny. It looks like it swalloed a golf ball almost. But its eating still so im wondering what the heck is going on.....Please help quick


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Do its scale look pushed out at all? Has the fish taken on a texture that could be described as pine cone? Either way a fish that has suddenly gained a lot of weight could be something seriously like dropsy or bloat both of which are really hard to treat and often fatal.


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

yea its scales are a bit protruded around the belly only tho where it is streched


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd try feeding them some peas (frozen/thawed in the microwave for 1 minute). If it's a blocked gut the veggie food may help clear it out. You could also try adding some epsom salts to the tank.


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

its a lot worse today, all the scales are bubbling up one even looks like theres a little blood in it. Its really sad, really sad.


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

is it good to feed your fish veggies?


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

i havent fed my fish anything than fish food and algae wafers. But im really wondering what happened to my pleco? Id like to avoid it in the future if at all possible. It just really looks like its suffering. Is it good to get some fresh veggies in their diet to help clear their systems? What is a good choice at a first veggie offering?


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

if you really think its bloat there is an announcement in the illness health & nutrition forum
the guy who wrote it claims he has a 100% cure for bloat

it's a pretty good announcement 
I suggest you at least check it out

Good luck


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

if you really think its bloat there is an announcement in the illness health & nutrition forum
the guy who wrote it claims he has a 100% cure for bloat

it's a pretty good announcement 
I suggest you at least check it out

Good luck


----------

